# *** INA : 1.8T Catch can & Silicone Hose Extraveganza - Every silicone you will ever need!!!! ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

After a couple of months of taking a relapse we now have every single silicone hose you can think of for the 1.8T breather system and we are are selling the hoses separate OR together.
*********************
*VWVORTEX PRICING (SHIPPING INCLUDED) :*
Complete Catch can kit = *229.99 USD SHIPPED*
Complete Breather Hose kit = *109.99 USD SHIPPED*
Valve Cover Breather Hose - (06A 103 221BH / 06A 103 221AN) = *44.99 USD SHIPPED*
Block to Intake Manifold Hose - (06A 103 221BK) = *24.99 USD SHIPPED*
*READY TO ORDER? GREAT!*
PLEASE SEND PAYMENT VIA PAYPAL TO SALES[AT]INAENGINEERING[DOT]COM (CLICK HERE)

In the paypal window include the following:
* VWVortex Screen Name
* APPLICATION : Audi A3 1.8T / MKIV VW Golf GTI / MKI Seat Leon / Skoda Octavia
* FULL NAME & Mailing Address
* Telephone number
* email address
*********************

_Quote »_
*Catch Can Breather Kit, MK4 1.8t* 
Complete breather kit for the 1.8t GTI, fully bolt in for stock application and fully modified cars. Neatly replaced the relay cluster mounted on the drivers side fire wall (adjacent to where the engine harness comes over the firewall), a direct bolt in no modifications required. 
*Kit features:*
*1.* 034Motorsport custom baffled Vortex breather can, this design can is used in aircraft and motorsport applications to remove oil and water vapor from the crank case fumes. As crank case fumes are forced out, they enter the catch can tangentially, through centrifugal force causing heavier oil and water vapor to fling outward and drain down the walls of the can. This is a much more effective way of seperating oil and water vapor than most generic "catch cans" 
*2.* Full draining back to the block so the can never has to be drained, a 034Motorsport oil drain flange mounts between the oil pan and the turbo oil drain line to allow seperated oil to drain back to the sump. 
*3.* Molded reinforced silicone hoses for lifelong use and durability, large diameter hoses ensure restriction free crank case ventilation, catch can features 1" fittings for high flow. 
*4.* full recirculation back into the intake for smog compliance, or can be implimented with an air filter on the catch can outlet to keep any oil fumes out of the intake system.(please state when ordering)
*5.* All clamps, fittings and hardware required to install the kit in virtually any Mk4 VW 1.8t.








*Breather Hose Kit, Mk4 1.8T, Silicone*
This complete silicone hose kit is designed to replace all of the crumbling plastic and rubber awfulness that is the factory breather hose system.
Replaces the following factory parts:
* Valve Cover Breather Hose - (06A 103 221BH / 06A 103 221AN)
* Block to Intake Manifold Hose - (06A 103 221BK)
* T-Hose - (06A 103 24)
* Block Breather Tube - (06A 103 213F)
* Valve Cover Breather Tube - (06A 103 213AF)
* PCV Valve (035 103 245A)
Sold as a complete kit, available in black only.
Hose clamps included!
Please specify if your car has an early (-2002) or late (2003+) valve cover breather nipple. Early cars require the 20mm hose, later require the 25mm hose.










Install pictures coming soon!
Any questions do not hesitate to ask!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : 1.8T Catch can & Silicone Hose Extraveganza - Every silicone you will ever ... (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_ I just received my catch from Issam @ INA. Its a very nice designed and well built catch can. I got the catch can kit which comes with a breather hoses, clamps, filter(opted to run it vented), and a cool drain flange adapter that bolts to the return feedline on the oil pan so you don't have to drain it.
The installation is pretty much self explanatory and the tools I used are:
-flat screw driver long and small/phillips screw driver long and small
-set of sockets metric (just in case)
-zip tie
-pair of scissors(trimming of the silicon hoses)
-teflon tape

Now, I'm running a BT set up so pretty much i just need to move my upper ic piping and the short ram filter. For stock people just make sure you clear some stuff in there so you have an access and free room to play around.

1.








*The INA catch can kit* 
2.








*I start by taking my upper charge pipe and short ram filter to access the relay box. You don't have to to do this, but i think it easier to work with lots of room. If you look at the picture I circle the fuse box you need to take out. All you need to do is pop it up and the fuse box should slide out.* 
3.








*With the fuse box out you can grab your can and test it where the orignal fuse box at. Use the supply bolt to hook up the can. If everything looks good take your pipe out and put the fittings on the bottom* 
4.







*Now, this the fitting for you drain, my kit came with a drain flange kit, its basically drains all the oil that accumulates in the can and goes down back to the oil pan so you don't have to take the can out and drain it. The drain flange kit can only be use in stock flange return line, since my ATP drain flange is thicker with additonal to the INA drain flange the bolt that came with it its not gonna grab all the flange, I need a longer bolt. I will wait for this when I do my oil change.* 
5.







*Here is shot of can with the breather hose installed, for my set up I trimmed the breather hose since my TIP is different to a stock one I ended up cutting it shorter so its not constricting the line. I opted to run it vented.*
6.








7.







*Vented.. Noticed the thermal line that goes down, thats the line for the drain that goes on the oil pan flange on the bottom*
8.







*Routed back.. OEM if you run this option you dont have to trim anything it and top part thats where you connect that hockey pack PCV thingy..*
*You are pretty much done after this step just tighten up all clamps on the hoses and double check everything.. But what about the old fuse box where should I put it????? Solved.*

*If you look closely there is another wire tray that runs along the firewall and down to the battery, pop the cover and grab your lil fuse box and open it. The small fuse box that you took out where your new can resides. If you look at the box there are two fuses in there take that out and set it aside.Don't worry if you don't remember what harness it is the wires are labeled by the number of the fuse.* 
10.








*Here is the fuse box looking at inside, we need to do is seperate the harness from the box as you can see on the detailed instruction.* 
11.







*All you need to do is tuck all the fuse harness inside that wire tray. Take your time and massage the wires till you get the right position. When everything is A OK put the cover back in* 
12.







*If you did it alright, your bay should look like this and the fuse harness is now hidden in the wire tray* 
13.







* You are done! Enjoy your new Catch Can..*
*P.S. Here's a pic of a stock set up routed back*


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

So are these kits available for 2001 AMU TT?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ManOfManyGTs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ManOfManyGTs* »_So are these kits available for 2001 AMU TT?

Yes they are


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I briefly went over this DIY but am hung up on how this thing drains back to the pan. What do I tap into?
Also are there baffles?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_I briefly went over this DIY but am hung up on how this thing drains back to the pan. What do I tap into?
Also are there baffles?

There are baffles in the catch can and the return for the drain goes between the oil pan and the oil return line.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

nice kit, INA!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So essentially there is a spacer at the oil pan that is threaded that takes the oil drain from the catch can? Then the normal drain for the turbo is bolted to that?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_So essentially there is a spacer at the oil pan that is threaded that takes the oil drain from the catch can? Then the normal drain for the turbo is bolted to that? 

Correct


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : 1.8T Catch can & Silicone Hose Extraveganza - Every silicone you will ever ... (INA)*

Nice
wanna have the black catch can with blck hoses for OEM look for my TTQ 225
What price shiped to Stockholm Sweden zip 14444


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : 1.8T Catch can & Silicone Hose Extraveganza - Every s ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice
wanna have the black catch can with blck hoses for OEM look for my TTQ 225
What price shiped to Stockholm Sweden zip 14444

shipping will be about 65 USD to there Foffa.
send me an email, maybe we can do something about that


----------



## mczar07 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: *** INA : 1.8T Catch can & Silicone Hose Extraveganza - Every silicone you will ever ... (INA)*

interested in this kit for my 03 gls... how do i proceed in ordering??


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : 1.8T Catch can & Silicone Hose Extraveganza - Every silicone ... (mczar07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mczar07* »_interested in this kit for my 03 gls... how do i proceed in ordering??

Select the kit you want and send the payment via paypal to sales[at]inaengineering[dot]com


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

* APPLICATION : Audi A3 1.8T / MKIV VW Golf GTI / MKI Seat Leon / Skoda Octavia
Maybe show a install on a TT?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (02tt225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02tt225* »_* APPLICATION : Audi A3 1.8T / MKIV VW Golf GTI / MKI Seat Leon / Skoda Octavia
Maybe show a install on a TT?

Will have an install on a 337 very shortly and will show complete documentation.Will be the same as an Audi TT







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : 1.8T Catch can & Silicone Hose Extraveganza - Every silicone you will ever ... (INA)*

Ordered.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : 1.8T Catch can & Silicone Hose Extraveganza - Every silico ... (MCPaudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCPaudiTT* »_Ordered.

Thank you sir!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

INA said:


> All PM's replied!


Please respond to your IM's and/or emails!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vaultpsu said:


> Please respond to your IM's and/or emails!


Will respond to them now


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*look who is back tempting us again*

Ok.... so I'm looking at this and thinking..... should I?

of course I should.... I'll just think about it a while longer.

bump. looks like a perfect and complete kit. do want!


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Interested. If you installed this with recirculation back to the vacuum source on the intake, wouldn't it suck oil from the oil pan into the catch can and beyond?


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

Any TT Specific install pics?

Very interested :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied to. Thanks for the support!:thumbup:


----------

